# 01 maxima wont stay running after cranking



## davi3017 (Dec 10, 2005)

i have this 01 maxima runs like new. but all of a sudden it starts dieing after cranking. had to rev to 1 rpms to put in gear to go somewhere. thought it was cause it was cold . but when i killed it after driving around for a good 15 minutes. it would die as soon as i cranked it again . went from 1 rpms to 0 and dies. like i said runs great and drives fine just having to rev up to put in gear. can you help me?


----------



## davi3017 (Dec 10, 2005)

took it to autozone to put on computer and had 2 codes. 1 was the idle air controll motor or throttle body and #2 was the cadylic converter.. it has 2 converters. the idle air is $222.00 and the converter generic is $125.00 each including labor. so i took it to the guy i bought it from and he said it was probably bad gas or the throttle body may need cleaning and the cadylic converter was not a biggy. so he is fixing it for free. :hal: can you help on the matter...????  :hal:


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

the guy is fixing it for free , what kind of help can we give? However you can replace the y pipe and take the precats out of your car totally and gain close to 15 hp. Check out a www.redlinemax.com Y pipe


----------

